# Three Female Kittens in PA



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not sure how many people here live in or around Pa, but I took in 5 kittens. I am keeping two, but looking for homes for the other three. Theres a tortie who is coming around pretty good and two other calico/tabby type kittens who are still pretty skittish. Rescued from a guy who fed all the feral cats that came around, and in an end result, producing way more cats than needed in that area. They're 7-9 weeks old, don't know exactly. I've been working on taming them for the past week and it's slowly happening. Really need a patient home.


----------

